# How to check visa status????



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a simple but unique problem here.. I have filed my 189 visa through an agent..

As per his policies, he is not ready to give me my skillselect password - stating that he will hold it confidentially.. and all communication has to happen through him only..

I have filed my application on October 18th and got my CO allocated now...

I have been reading numerous posts on this forum about various status of the application like - "Referred", "Met", "Finalized" and so on.. 

But I dont have a clue in which link you guys are checking this - Are u check this on the skillselect link or is there a separate link to check these status..


Can somebody explain this process clearly to me- even though my application is in its last stage of processing- I am like a blind person in an unknown land...

Thanks guys.. as always..


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

You can't if you don't have the password but your agent has no right to withhold it from you. All communications from DIAC will still go to him as you named him your agent but demand it from him, you are paying him after all.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can't if you don't have the password but your agent has no right to withhold it from you. All communications from DIAC will still go to him as you named him your agent but demand it from him, you are paying him after all.


Thanks for your reply shel.. But what I understood from reading the forums is - there are two separate ways to check visa status- one is from evisa page and the other is from skillselect page..

is that correct??


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a simple but unique problem here.. I have filed my 189 visa through an agent..
> 
> ...


I am in similar situation as yours, I have also applied through an agent and he is reluctant to give me the skillselect id and password, however he gave me my TRN to check status on the e-visa page.

now it is very frustrating to know the status of my meds as the visa as the e-visa page always shows an error, and i am worried and want to know if my meds were referred/met/ finalised.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rks890 said:


> I am in similar situation as yours, I have also applied through an agent and he is reluctant to give me the skillselect id and password, however he gave me my TRN to check status on the e-visa page.
> 
> now it is very frustrating to know the status of my meds as the visa as the e-visa page always shows an error, and i am worried and want to know if my meds were referred/met/ finalised.


Hi,

I have a doubt ( both Parul and Vinoth).

The agent is refusing to give you uid and password? how did you guys pay the visa fees? Did you just give your card details to agent?? or did he paid on your behalf and collected the money?

Yes the online Visa status is always giving same message Service temporarily unavailable...


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt ( both Parul and Vinoth).
> 
> ...



Agent asked me to fill a form where I gave the credit card details and authorise him to deduct the visa application fees.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Agent asked me to fill a form where I gave the credit card details and authorise him to deduct the visa application fees.


Ohh so this explains the situation, You do not have any log in credentials and are only dependent on your agent to provide you updates..

Anxious times...

RK


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

My password is with Agent as well..
However there is a separate portal (can be accessed through IMMI[dot]GOV[dot]AU site) where we can check our progress.. here one doesn't need password..
all you need is
TRN (Transaction Reference No) Generated when one paid the fee (Agent knows that)
Date of Birth
Passport Number
Country of Passport

to check your status


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

bukhari said:


> My password is with Agent as well..
> However there is a separate portal (can be accessed through IMMI[dot]GOV[dot]AU site) where we can check our progress.. here one doesn't need password..
> all you need is
> TRN (Transaction Reference No) Generated when one paid the fee (Agent knows that)
> ...


thanks bukhari,, tried that link several times but it always shows error as i have mentioned before.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

rks890 said:


> thanks bukhari,, tried that link several times but it always shows error as i have mentioned before.


are you sure you get the email from DIAC's CO? I will suggest now to check. One of my friends had experience with hoax agent from Australia..
You can ask the agent to show you portal and your case on DIAC's website if he is not agreed on giving you the password.. and inform him about the portal telling that it is for visa candidates who are applying through agent..


Bukhari.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

bukhari said:


> are you sure you get the email from DIAC's CO? I will suggest now to check. One of my friends had experience with hoax agent from Australia..
> You can ask the agent to show you portal and your case on DIAC's website if he is not agreed on giving you the password.. and inform him about the portal telling that it is for visa candidates who are applying through agent..
> 
> 
> Bukhari.


No buddy the agent is genuine as they are MARA registered, and they have also sent me their conversation with my CO along with the TRN number, HAP Id and all other details but somehow they are reluctant to give skillselect id and pw, dont know why?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rks890 said:


> No buddy the agent is genuine as they are MARA registered, and they have also sent me their conversation with my CO along with the TRN number, HAP Id and all other details but somehow they are reluctant to give skillselect id and pw, dont know why?


The same is the case with my agent as well.. He says - "What if you go and modify the documents without our knowledge? As MARA registered agents, we will have to take responsibility for all our client's applications. So we cant take that risk." 

So there is no arguing against this point.. What I have done is, I have asked him to share with me the screenshots of the medical status page..

Any other suggesstions guys???


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a simple but unique problem here.. I have filed my 189 visa through an agent..
> 
> ...


Agent has got genuine point as they will not disclose the SKILL SELECT CREDENTIALS. but you can ask them about your TRN number and its your right. 
As i understand you already got TRN # then you can check the progress of your Online application. ( https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa )
If you are facing some problem after entering correct details (as per your knowledge) then will you please share the ERROR text ? 

cheers


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Agent has got genuine point as they will not disclose the SKILL SELECT CREDENTIALS. but you can ask them about your TRN number and its your right.
> As i understand you already got TRN # then you can check the progress of your Online application. ( https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa )
> If you are facing some problem after entering correct details (as per your knowledge) then will you please share the ERROR text ?
> 
> cheers


Thanks immiseeker for your reply.. I have been trying the above given link several times a day... 

It always says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.". I have not been able to login to the site even once..

How about you guys..


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks immiseeker for your reply.. I have been trying the above given link several times a day...
> 
> It always says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.". I have not been able to login to the site even once..
> 
> How about you guys..


Oh I am able to check my status even my visa was granted an year ago  .
I duno why u r facing this issues because in case of INVALID credentials you should face invalid details error msg.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> The same is the case with my agent as well.. He says - "What if you go and modify the documents without our knowledge? As MARA registered agents, we will have to take responsibility for all our client's applications. So we cant take that risk."
> 
> So there is no arguing against this point.. What I have done is, I have asked him to share with me the screenshots of the medical status page..
> 
> Any other suggesstions guys???


my agent had the same concern and hence did not give me the password, did your agent send you the screenshot? i guess i might ask my immi agent for the same.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

Ive been trying since two days... and have been continuously trying after short durations. But I keep getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" Has anyone else been able to login successfully?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

sheetal said:


> Ive been trying since two days... and have been continuously trying after short durations. But I keep getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" Has anyone else been able to login successfully?


My guess is u r trying wrong link.
Try logging into skillselect then click continue a saved application.
I m easily able to login.

Hope this works


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> My guess is u r trying wrong link.
> Try logging into skillselect then click continue a saved application.
> I m easily able to login.
> 
> Hope this works


Thanks for the reply... My agent has lodged the visa on my behalf. I dont have the skillselect login details. I'm trying through this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

sheetal said:


> Thanks for the reply... My agent has lodged the visa on my behalf. I dont have the skillselect login details. I'm trying through this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Do u hv ur trn number n password?
U can ask ur agent for it..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Do u hv ur trn number n password?
> U can ask ur agent for it..


Will give u the link


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Will give u the link


I have the TRN number. Will ask for the password. The link im trying has other details like passport no. and DOB


thanks for the quick reply again


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

sheetal said:


> I have the TRN number. Will ask for the password. The link im trying has other details like passport no. and DOB
> 
> thanks for the quick reply again


Yeah thats the old link.. it doesn't work anymore


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

thats the link i am using


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> thats the link i am using


Thanks so much. Will try this link


----------



## arsyeed (Jun 28, 2013)

i have read all posts ......but not helpful regarding the issue ........we have to wait for the agent ....actually agents are concern with Last payments until visa grant, if they shear the password with clients they have nothing in their hands .... Agents always wish to deliver Grant letter after getting full consultancy fee.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello - I have a same issue where I do have TRN no. but not any other login credentials as application was logged by an agent. If I go to above mentioned site, it is asking me to import application. Is that a safe way to do? I am worried as application is filed by agent and I am importing via TRN no. and other details. Is that a fair way of doing it just to track the progress?

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

All you'll be able to see is that the application is in progress. It's better to leave it alone and let your migration do what you've hired them to do.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hello - I have a same issue where I do have TRN no. but not any other login credentials as application was logged by an agent. If I go to above mentioned site, it is asking me to import application. Is that a safe way to do? I am worried as application is filed by agent and I am importing via TRN no. and other details. Is that a fair way of doing it just to track the progress?
> 
> thanks


Yes it's safe to import it, but it's better to inform your agent first. When you import your application you will be able to track your application status as well as all your uploaded documents, however any correspondence will be sent to your agent's email and this won't be shown in your page.
I advise you to do this process to be able to recover any error that might be happened by your agent


----------

